# NEC 2008 or 2011



## sam314159 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am planning on taking the Power PE exam in April of 2011 and NESC is releasing a new code book in 2011. Does anyone know if my exam will be based on the 2008 or 2011 version of the NECS?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 15, 2010)

From the exam specification for the Power Exam:



> Code information required to solve questions will be consistent with the last edition of the code issued before the year of the exam.


The 2008 NEC will be used for the exam for both April and October of 2011. The first exam that will use the 2011 code will be April of 2012.


----------



## Rob in TN (Dec 15, 2010)

2008 will suffice.


----------



## Kuku (Dec 28, 2010)

Hah they adopt the newer codes faster than the majority of states.


----------

